# SanDisk 128GB Extreme microSD



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Saw this on sale on Amazon, figured someone may want an extra card or two.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FCMKK5X/?tag=ubne0c-20

I'm not a big fan of Sandisk, but at that price, meh.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Thank you for sharing. I have had such a mixed bag with them and the Samsung Evo line. I swear 50% of all Micro SD's are trash out of the box.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I've only used one (Samsung Evo 256GB) and it has been working like a champ (for the couple weeks I've been using it).


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

That’s an excellent price. Cheapest one I’ve ever found was the ultra 128mb for $29.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

$24.99 for the 128GB Samsung Evo
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XWZWYVP/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> $24.99 for the 128GB Samsung Evo
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XWZWYVP/?tag=ubne0c-20


HEY! Nobody undercuts me! https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...LC-_-na-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16820220932&cm_sp=

$20 128GB, NO TAX (In most areas). BOOM!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

It depends on the dashcam also.

I've been using this yellow/orange Samsung EVO XC I U3 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XWM99NP/ in my Vantrue N2 Pro for 18 months now, which is exactly what the manufacturer recommends. The red (EVO Plus) and green (EVO Select) are cheaper, lower performance, and not recommended for the N2 Pro.

The thing with dual-lens dashcams is that they need to write twice as much video to the SD card as a single-lens one, and the card has to keep up with it so needs to be higher performance. In addition, you do need to periodically format the card to preserve its life, also as recommended by Vantrue.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

KD_LA said:


> It depends on the dashcam also.
> 
> I've been using this yellow/orange Samsung EVO XC I U3 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XWM99NP/ in my Vantrue N2 Pro for 18 months now, which is exactly what the manufacturer recommends. The red (EVO Plus) and green (EVO Select) are cheaper, lower performance, and not recommended for the N2 Pro.
> 
> The thing with dual-lens dashcams is that they need to write twice as much video to the SD card as a single-lens one, and the card has to keep up with it so needs to be higher performance. In addition, you do need to periodically format the card to preserve its life, also as recommended by Vantrue.


I can confirm the Samsung Evo Plus/Select work just fine with the Vantrue N2 Pro in dual camera mode. They are WAY faster than they need to be.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> It depends on the dashcam also.
> 
> I've been using this yellow/orange Samsung EVO XC I U3 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XWM99NP/ in my Vantrue N2 Pro for 18 months now, which is exactly what the manufacturer recommends. The red (EVO Plus) and green (EVO Select) are cheaper, lower performance, and not recommended for the N2 Pro.
> 
> The thing with dual-lens dashcams is that they need to write twice as much video to the SD card as a single-lens one, and the card has to keep up with it so needs to be higher performance. In addition, you do need to periodically format the card to preserve its life, also as recommended by Vantrue.


I have some nitrogen for your tires for the cheap if you'd like....


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XWZWYVP/?tag=ubne0c-20
$22


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XWZWYVP/?tag=ubne0c-20
*Samsung 128GB 100MB/s (U3) MicroSD EVO Select Memory Card with Adapter (MB-ME128GA/AM)*
$21


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...LC-_-na-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16820147697&cm_sp=


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> $24.99 for the 128GB Samsung Evo
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XWZWYVP/?tag=ubne0c-20


down to $21


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

https://slickdeals.net/f/12975646-s...128gb-uhs-1-class10-34-99-fry-s?src=frontpage

Pro-Endurance Samsung for $35. You will have to sign up for Fry's email, but for those that insist on having an SD card that can withstand the elements.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Walmart and Best buy have it for $19.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Walmart and Best buy have it for $19.


I'm not seeing it, not for the Endurance, anyways.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> I have some nitrogen for your tires for the cheap if you'd like....


Helium is better. Makes the car lighter.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Nitrogen *is* used in tires instead of air ..
I'm just sayin'


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

theMezz said:


> Nitrogen *is* used in tires instead of air ..
> I'm just sayin'


I put in 80% nitrogen in my tires at every pump-up.


----------

